
Brown University Wins Inaugural Rethink Robotics Video Challenge - hallieatrobohub
http://robohub.org/brown-university-wins-inaugural-rethink-robotics-video-challenge/
======
robotlaunch
Exponential possibilities with a database of robotics manipulation.

